# GSD Breeders in VT/NH/Upstate NY that Breed for Temperament



## VTGSDFam (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

Our GSD is getting up there in years (she's almost 9) and we want to add another GSD to the family. We are located in upstate VT and are hoping to find a reputable breeder within driving distance.

I also have a Golden Retriever male that is a certified therapy dog, and ideally we would like to find a calm GSD male that can also be trained for this kind of work. This would a family dog that goes everywhere, not a protection dog.

Does anyone know of a good breeder in VT/NH/Upstate NY? I have been googling around but it is so hard to tell on these sites.

Thank you for any advice or info you can share!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

From your brief description, I think an American Show Line or WGSL might suit you?

Kysarah German Shepherds is in Hancock NH. 





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Cas_H (Mar 1, 2019)

I've met a few dogs from Peakesbrook in NY and gotten hands on one of their dogs at a show and really like what I've seen temperament wise.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

try Claudia McNaulty...vom Bar Berg....


Lee


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Peakesbrook might have a "laid back" puppy for you. With that said, the breed shouldnt be a couch potato. We have a couple of her puppy buyers come to club, she does health testing on her dogs, nice outgoing temperaments on the two that I have met. Some puppies can have very extreme angulation for the show ring, and some not so much for pet homes. 

Sandrin has a litter coming. Nice showline combo (repeat of the first litter). WGSL x AmSL. I have seen several puppies at club and all are social and outgoing, with a willingness to learn. Parents health tested.


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

All her breeding dogs are titled and SHE titles them herself. Terry Townsend in NH


Birken Wald Kennel - German Shepherd Dog breeder in Pittsfield, NH, 03263 | Breeders.NET


I owned the most intelligent female from a litter of hers and went back for a boy a yr later. He was soft, meaning mellow. She is NOT a computer person lol I went looking for dogs and find people on there. No FB page either.

See her dogs here:


Terry Townsend german shepherds - Google Search


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

For American show lines in Weare NH is Emily St. Hilaire. New Page 1 she hangs out with Kysarah German Shepherds.


----------

